
DNS Query Privacy Revisited - fauria
https://blog.apnic.net/2020/09/11/dns-query-privacy-revisited
======
mindslight
IMO, this only makes DNS work the way you'd actually expect, rather than
leaking even more information. If you're not trusting a third party recursive
resolver (to act as a non-logging mix node), then you're still leaking your IP
address to every zone you query. The longer term solution is signing the data,
such that dns records can be distributed in more of a noninteractive p2p
fashion.

